# Solo le falta hablar.



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 29, 2016)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
El multímetro que tengo, cuya imagen adjunto, es de los baratitos.
Lo tengo como compañero de aventuras eléctricas desde el año 2001,
y no quiero arruinarlo de ninguna manera pues, funciona muy bien.
El hecho es que no tiene sonido al medir continuidad, y se me ocurrió
la fantasía de instalarle un pequeño Buzzer o zumbador que saqué de
una placa madre de PC, que me regalaron.
¿ Es eso posible de hacer o conviene comprarse otro multímetro que lo
traiga ?
Disculpen pero me quiero sacar la duda, y si es un delirio, recuerden 
que tengo 70 años y hasta el mas joven de los principiantes de este foro
sabe mas que yo.
Saludos.
Roberto.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 29, 2016)

Usa el buscador, el tema se ha tratado en el foro, pero si mal no recuerdo, refiere a un modelo en especial., el DT830.

Yo tengo el B, sin buzzer, hay un modelo D, que si lo tiene, existe el circuito para modificar al que no tiene buzzer.

Y por la imagen, creo que es tu caso.


----------



## analogico (Oct 29, 2016)

no es el 830b

ese multimetro es  analogico


convenen mas comprar otro 2 multimetro son mejores que uno


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 29, 2016)

Hola *yosimiro.*
Muchas gracias por ver este post.
El multímetro que pensaba adaptar es analógico , la marca: *MAXCOM MA-216
muy distinto al DT830.*
Pero ahora que veo lo engorroso del esquema de un multímetro, lo mas probable 
es que si lo toco, va a la basura.
Como lo que me interesa es mas que nada que cuando haya continuidad tenga un
sonido, encontré en internet el circuito cuya imagen adjunto, que cumple perfectamente
la función y con costo $ 0 , ya que tengo todos los elementos.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.



Hola *analogico.*
Gracias por su inquietud.
Yo tengo 2 multímetros, uno analógico y otro digital, lo que ocurre es que ambos son 
*"sin Buzzer"*, y naturalmente para principiantes, el analógico lo tengo desde
hace unos 15 años, desde que comencé a bobinar motores, el digital tiene un mes.  
Mi intención es comprar, Dios Mediante, un multímetro lo bueno que me de el bolsillo,
si continúo con esta afición, mientras tanto me las arreglaré lo mejor posible con el
pequeño zumbador que mencioné mas arriba. 
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------

